
Checklist of things every manager should do - alexpotrivaev
http://managerchecklist.teambit.io
======
alexpotrivaev
Hey! I’m one of the creators of Manager checklist and co-founder at Teambit.

Back in 2013, our first startup grew from 4 to 9 people in a matter of months
and, as first time managers, we found ourselves completely clueless on how to
best support our team.

Being a manager, especially a first time manager is tough. There are simply so
many of things you need to keep in mind and so many things you just don’t
know.

Manager checklist is our effort at making the weight of being a manager more
bearable. You can look through it once and copy to your to do list or you can
regularly come back here to check stuff, but hopefully it will help you make
sure you’re supporting your reports in the best way possible.

I’m here to answer any of your questions!

~~~
greenyoda
_" Organize an optional dinner/lunch/night out together with your team"_

Lunch (on company time, and paid for by the company, since a lunch in a
restaurant might not fit into every employee's budget) is probably OK. Note,
however, that you may alienate employees who have dietary restrictions due to
health or religion.

But please, no dinners or nights out. An event organized by your manager, who
is in a position of power over you, will _not_ be perceived as optional - it
will be perceived as a work-related function that you will feel pressured to
attend ("mandatory fun"). For those who have spouses/partners and/or children
they want to go home to (or just a life outside of work), it would be an
imposition on their personal time.

If employees want to socialize with each other outside of work (some do, and
some don't, and not everyone likes everyone else), they're free to organize it
on their own, without meddling from management.

~~~
alexpotrivaev
good point!

I guess it really depends on the environment in the team and the way you frame
it though.

~~~
greenyoda
You need to think about the team you want to have in the future, not just the
team you have now. You might currently have three guys who are all in their
20s, but you don't want to lock yourself into a culture that would make it
hard to later hire a more diverse group of more experienced people that a
growing company may require.

For example, a 40 year old female marketing director isn't likely to be
interested in hanging out with 25 year old guys after work, so if you make
that kind of forced socializing an official thing organized by management,
you'll run into problems.

~~~
alexpotrivaev
yep, you are right!

